# Cole Haan cover-



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I received my Cole Haan bronze cover today with my K2, and I am not liking the cover at all.
Of course this is my FIRST Kindle. But the cover is too rough and stiff, for my liking. Also I don't like the 4 elastic bands, that hold it.
I am going to return it soon, and wait for a velcro Oberon. Now I know... I will go with a smoother Oberon, maybe one with a pattern just on the front, and with VELCRO for sure! 

Just my $0.02!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you for the review, I was wondering what they felt like.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Trekker said:


> The hinge system on the Amazon leather cover works really well. It's a well thought out design, and light-years ahead of the K1's attempt at a cover.
> 
> I hope other cover manufacturers take advantage of the hinge system. It's much better than elastic and much better than velcro.


Completely agree!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you for posting this -- good to know!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Trekker said:


> The hinge system on the Amazon leather cover works really well. It's a well thought out design, and light-years ahead of the K1's attempt at a cover.
> 
> I hope other cover manufacturers take advantage of the hinge system. It's much better than elastic and much better than velcro.


Can you fold the cover back? Or just open it like a book?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jesslyn,

The Kindle cover folds back completely flat


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

MineKinder, sorry the Cole Haan cover didn't work out for you. What a disappointment!

I personally love Oberon covers, I have 2 for my K1. Also an Oberon belt, address book, hair clip - I could go on. Suffice to say I'm a fan and have already ordered a purple Roof of Heaven for my K2.

But, I got the Cole Haan Ruby Sugar cover and absolutely adore it. It is rough, but I love the weaving (don't even ask me about my basket collection), love the varying size of the weaves, love the construction, love the soft interior, love the card pocket, and especially love, love the shiny red color.

​


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Avalon-
I am so happy you love your cover, its very very pretty!

I am very sensitive, to things I'm touching/wearing...

I am sure the Cole Haan will be a great cover, for lots if people!

Although... it did shed from the inside of the cover, on my black pants today.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Trekker said:


> The hinge system on the Amazon leather cover works really well. It's a well thought out design, and light-years ahead of the K1's attempt at a cover.
> 
> I hope other cover manufacturers take advantage of the hinge system. It's much better than elastic and much better than velcro.


I got the Amazon cover to use till my M-edge gets here and I'm probably going to order an Oberon too. I like the Amazon cover and I know everyone is saying it is much better than what came with the K1. My question: Is the M-edge thicker (in the amount of padding) than what is on the Amazon cover? I know you can't speak to what M-edge is doing for the K2, but I would think they'd still be like what they did for the K1. I had ordered an Oberon (before we knew Amazon was going to switch to the K2) so I know how it compares in thickness.

I like the hinge system on the Amazon cover, I'm just concerned that because the cover isn't that thick (it's very sleek in design if you haven't seen it), it won't provide the protection that I think the M-edge or the Oberon would provide. I'd appreciate any comments from those that have the new cover and have seen/used the m-edge or the oberon in comparison.

Thanks,


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Trekker said:


> Yes, the cover folds completely back and the hinges hold it in place without popping out. I even use a mighty bright light clipped to the back of the cover, works great.


I'm glad to hear the Mighty Brite works with the Amazon cover. I just ordered one last night from Barnes and Noble, with member discount I got it for $10.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear you didn't like that cover Mine Kinder.
I'm loving the Amazon one, of course I still have an Oberon ordered too


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

What about the elastic corners did you dislike so much? This seemed like a brilliant solution to me. The very thought of velcro on my 
beautiful K2 just gives me shivers... sorry, just could never do it. Why not just use duct tape... eik. 
I ordered the soft Cole Haan tan and so I do not expect to have an issues with comfort. Though it may not fold back naturally, so that might make it less functional for me.


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

I got the cole haan in light bronze and like it a lot.  I love the elastic corners.  They are secure and easy to use.  (the top left one does cover the power switch a bit, but it's easy to get under it, or to just take that one corner off).  It's light weight, and easy to hold as I'm reading.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Please check out the thread Oberon needs help ASAP.. Oberon is now creating the new K2 cases with the business card holder and a smaller spine.. they also have added colors (2 per case) and the options of corners and velcro are going to be made as well..


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

chocochibi said:


> I'm glad to hear the Mighty Brite works with the Amazon cover. I just ordered one last night from Barnes and Noble, with member discount I got it for $10.


I picked up a Mighty Brite today for my K2 and Amazon cover (my previous book light did not attach well to the cover). Based on other reviews I had seen on KB that seemed to be the best light. I love it already! It is super-bright and it has two light settings. Both settings do a great job at illuminating the whole screen. I hope you love it too!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Wunderkind said:


> I picked up a Mighty Brite today for my K2 and Amazon cover (my previous book light did not attach well to the cover). Based on other reviews I had seen on KB that seemed to be the best light. I love it already! It is super-bright and it has two light settings. Both settings do a great job at illuminating the whole screen. I hope you love it too!


My Mighty Brite lights came in from Amazon today, and they need batteries! Ugh - I didn't realize that so I can't try them out until I buy batteries. Good to know you love yours though!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just got my Cole Haan Cover, I got the "tan" which is more of a Carmel brown, it is beautiful! The inside is soft like butter. 
The strap does cover the on/off switch but I will just leave it off while I am using my K. It is still secure. Also, to fold back you kind  of have to "mold it" I am sure it will be easier over time. 
I was thinking of returning it when I got my Oberon, but I do not know if I can do that. I can't cancel the Oberon either because it is a special order and I really want it. I am going to sacrifice something else, I know broccoli, no more broccoli till further notice!
I will add some pics when the sun comes back out, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I just got my Cole Haan Cover, I got the "tan" which is more of a Carmel brown, it is beautiful! The inside is soft like butter.
> The strap does cover the on/off switch but I will just leave it off while I am using my K. It is still secure. Also, to fold back you kind of have to "mold it" I am sure it will be easier over time.
> I was thinking of returning it when I got my Oberon, but I do not know if I can do that. I can't cancel the Oberon either because it is a special order and I really want it. I am going to sacrifice something else, I know broccoli, no more broccoli till further notice!
> I will add some pics when the sun comes back out, hopefully tomorrow.


LOL! Darn, isn't it terrible when you have to do without broccoli for awhile?!

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I just got my Cole Haan Cover, I got the "tan" which is more of a Carmel brown, it is beautiful! The inside is soft like butter.
> The strap does cover the on/off switch but I will just leave it off while I am using my K. It is still secure. Also, to fold back you kind of have to "mold it" I am sure it will be easier over time.
> I was thinking of returning it when I got my Oberon, but I do not know if I can do that. I can't cancel the Oberon either because it is a special order and I really want it. I am going to sacrifice something else, I know broccoli, no more broccoli till further notice!
> I will add some pics when the sun comes back out, hopefully tomorrow.


Look forward to your pics. I have been wanting to see how it folds back. I think I am going to get this one also. I got the brown smooth leather one and the black amazon case. I really like the amazon case. The smooth leather cole haan is really nice , i just get annoyed that it doesn't fold flat. But my husband shocked me by saying he wants a kindle so I am passing that one to him. So I think I will order this saddle cole haan. I like light covers so I have no interest in the oberon or m-edge cases. The amazon case at 6 ounces is as heavy as I want a case.

I'm not giving up broccoli to pay for the extra case! But I think other than something really cheap, I am not downloading any books for a month to make up some of the difference. I have 11 pages of books to read on it as it is.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is a quick pic to show you how it folds back. When it sits, it is not quite flat. Though I am sure, over time as my Oberon did, it will go flatter from the weight. I usually leave it folded back, next to me, till I go to bed. But when you hold it, it does go flatter if you hold and press the spine as you read. It is so soft it takes little effort to do that and I find it quite comfortable to hold. I do wonder how the wear will show on the spine over time, but I think this is the kind of thing that just looks better, the more worn it gets.










Also keep in mind, the color on the amazon page is really off. It is a much richer, carmel like brown. I am actually very happy about that. Why they describe it as _tan_, I have no idea?

Oh and I love the elastic corners, I think they look great, keeping it all monochromatic, just adds a touch of class to the whole thing.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> I received my Cole Haan bronze cover today with my K2, and I am not liking the cover at all.
> Of course this is my FIRST Kindle. But the cover is too rough and stiff, for my liking. Also I don't like the 4 elastic bands, that hold it.
> I am going to return it soon, and wait for a velcro Oberon. Now I know... I will go with a smoother Oberon, maybe one with a pattern just on the front, and with VELCRO for sure!
> 
> Just my $0.02!


I don't know what constitutes too rough but I have read posts from some folks that they did not like the Oberon covers because they were rough. They ended up buying a smoother m-edge and really liked them. Since Oberon's cannot be returned, you might be running a risk ordering one.

I am not trying to discourage you from ordering an Oberon, I love my Sky Dragon, just suggesting that the Oberon covers are not smooth. I don't know how they compare to the Haan covers texturally. Just tossing it out there for your consideration.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I don't know what constitutes too rough but I have read posts from some folks that they did not like the Oberon covers because they were rough. They ended up buying a smoother m-edge and really liked them. Since Oberon's cannot be returned, you might be running a risk ordering one.
> 
> I am not trying to discourage you from ordering an Oberon, I love my Sky Dragon, just suggesting that the Oberon covers are not smooth. I don't know how they compare to the Haan covers texturally. Just tossing it out there for your consideration.


I actually had an Oberon cover, I had bought when I was waiting of a K1. I loved it, it had the velcro holding system. The leather on the Oberon is rich and buttery, 
and I love the floating look of the velcro. This Cole Haan's texture , for me, was not as nice.
Also I don't like the way, the elastic covers the on and off slider at the top of the K2.
After using the Cole Haan for the few days I did, the elastic bands looked sort of stretched already. 
Today, I just received the black Amazon cover, and I really like it a lot! Its sleek, smooth, and feels nice to the touch.
And it does NOT shed on my black clothes, the Cole Haan's inside swede shed on my black pants.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe I missed it but how much did you pay for it? It looks pretty nice though!!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Here is a quick pic to show you how it folds back. When it sits, it is not quite flat. Though I am sure, over time as my Oberon did, it will go flatter from the weight. I usually leave it folded back, next to me, till I go to bed. But when you hold it, it does go flatter if you hold and press the spine as you read. It is so soft it takes little effort to do that and I find it quite comfortable to hold. I do wonder how the wear will show on the spine over time, but I think this is the kind of thing that just looks better, the more worn it gets.
> 
> Thanks for the pics. I appreciate it. I am going to get it. I am glad its darker as well. I thought the cover was a little too light. With the soft leather its looks like it will fold flat with time. The smooth leather cases are stiffer and while I can fold it back, it won't ever sit flat I think. But my main issue was when closed, it wouldn't sit flat like the amazon case does. That is just an ocd thing on my part I guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, it does stay flat when closed... but I will add that the top left does not quite cover the edge of the Kindle unless kind of forced. 
Again, this may be part of the charm of the worn style of it. However, I think it can be trained, when I pull it into place it does cover the K completely. I have a large elastic band around it to get it mold into the right position... if that makes sense? I have a feeling that this is not how they all are, just a slight fault in mine and it is very slight...

If I do decided to send it back, that will be enough of a reason... 

Oh and I have gotten around the problem of the strap cover the the on/off switch, just by folding it under slightly.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Oh, it does stay flat when closed... but I will add that the top left does not quite cover the edge of the Kindle unless kind of forced.
> Again, this may be part of the charm of the worn style of it. However, I think it can be trained, when I pull it into place it does cover the K completely. I have a large elastic band around it to get it mold into the right position... if that makes sense? I have a feeling that this is not how they all are, just a slight fault in mine and it is very slight...
> 
> I heard about those issues from the reviews. They don't bother me too much. I had a hard time deciding on this case because it looked so light and floppy that I thought it would awkward to hold but looks pretty good. I am going to order it.
> ...


I heard about those issues from the reviews. They don't bother me too much. I had a hard time deciding on this case because it looked so light and floppy that I thought it would awkward to hold but looks pretty good. I am going to order it.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I received the bronze woven cover. It is very pretty, although I should note that the color is darker and less metallic than it looks in the photos on Amazon. The elastic on mine doesn't cover the power switch as others have mentioned. 

I love that I can set this on my bedside table and just slip the K in when I am on the verge of falling asleep. No messing with clips or corners. I'll use this one for travel as well.


----------

